# CHANGCHUN | Changchun Longxiang IBC | 238m | 781ft | 55 fl | 170m x 2 | 558ft x 2 | 35 fl x 2 | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-05 by 长春新区


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-20 by 北国之春


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-24 by 北国之春


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by gzc152 2020-12-27 














*


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by Colawithoutice on 4th April 2021


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Haieg said:


> posted on gaoloumi by Colawithoutice on 4th April 2021


I like Cola without ice!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 5:*








长春龙翔CBD by Never say never on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey wait a minute... why is there snow in June? ^^


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

A Chicagoan said:


> Hey wait a minute... why is there snow in June? ^^


Global Warming????   

*by **北国之春*

* 2021.06.17








*













































































*by zhangpeng759

 2021.06.20
















*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-17 by 北国之春


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

to the left








by 刘斌 on 500px


----------

